# Sprayer Question



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a bit ashamed to have to ask this but.... Is there a functional difference between a 120 volt sprayer and a 240 volt sprayer I need to worry about for tackling residential jobs (2000-4000 square feet)? And does anyone have anything good to say about ASM sprayers? Thanks a lot in advance.
Adam


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Adam

If you havent purchased yet, I have found that Titan 440 to be the best all around bang for your buck machine.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

*Good question*

I was going to post a separate thread asking the same question. I don't want to hijack the thread but will there be much difference between a stepped down unit or a unit running at 220 - 240v?

I live in Norway and the average price of the units here are about 2 1/2 times more expensive than the US. The cost of the unit, freight to Norway and the .25% import tax here still leaves me with a unit that costs half the price than buying here. On the topic of the titan 440i...

I am tossing up between the titan 440i and the 640i. The 640i comes with an extra hose, filters, tip extension and extra tips and is 370 dollars more expensive. I will be painting between 2000 sq ft - 4500 sq ft every 3 - 4 weeks so should I go for something beefier than the 440i?

Again, sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You will never need 220 unless you are out of Europe. I am very parshall to Grayco but Titan make some nice things Over the years 25+ have had 1 Nova One Super Nova 1500 1595 Currently have exp395 650 750 some thing else that I can't think of And a Speed-flo 5500 of gas ele unit Plus a couple of other s. I don't like to mix between latex oil and then a finish stain and clear coat. The only one I mix is the speed flow. over the years have had several grow legs In all of thoughs years the only one I wore out was the Super Nova


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Of course I was asumiming that you was in the States.


----------

